# Reputation Comment notification



## Greg Benage (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a notification for a "Reputation Comment." When I click on it, it just takes me to the Settings page where it says there are no subscribed threads. How do I read the comment, or more importantly, clear the notification?

I searched the FAQ and came up empty. Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2017)

How old is it? Rep comments haven't been possible in years!


----------



## Greg Benage (Jan 8, 2017)

The notification just showed up in the last week. Given that it shouldn't exist, is there anyway to clear it?

What is dead may never die...


----------



## Jer (Jan 11, 2017)

I've got one too.  It also just showed up one day last week.


----------



## Yaarel (Nov 29, 2017)

A Reputation Comment just showed up now. I was trying to make sense of what it meant, and came here.

Seems it is a bug from an old xp system?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah, I have no idea how that’s even possible.


----------

